# Type 1 advise only please :)



## Danilouwho (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi guys, im only asking for type 1 advise only as we all know they are completely different diseases and type 2 can loose weight alot easier. im not being rude, sorry if ive offended,
.
Anyways.....i cannot looose weight...  can anyone suggest anything i can do? im half tempted to start lowering my long acting to try and shift some pounds im that fed up  any help would be gratefully receieved
Dani xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

Don't go down that route Dani, you know it leads to trouble! Actually, Type doesn't really enter into it. A Type 2 can have problems losing weight simply because insulin resistance can cause overproduction of insulin by their pancreas, causing them to gain weight  Really, it's the same thing with Type 1 - you need to minimise the need for insulin, not just minimise the amount. By that, I mean that you need to keep your carb intake low and exercise regularly, so that you need to inject less and also so that you are more sensitive to the insulin you inject.

I would suggest starting a food diary and recording the amount of carbs in everything you eat and drink each day, then review it. Are there any unnecessary carbs there? Might you substitute something lower carb?

Just want to stress, the idea is to reduce your requirement for insulin (not totally, obviously!), by reducing carbs and increasing sensitivity - not just reducing the amounts of insulin and carrying on with the same diet and activity levels which would raise blood glucose levels and put you in danger of DKA.


----------



## Lizzzie (Sep 25, 2013)

Dani Do you count your carbohydrates and vary your insulin dose accordingly?

If so you're like me and many type twos: it's as easy for us (the type one, that is) as anyone else to loose weight. In fact, we already count the carbohydrates so just need to somehow eat fewer (I'm going to give myself a limit as to the number of units I'm allowed to use in a day - if i'm going over that limit, I can't eat it!)

If you don't work by carb-counting, I can understand a need for Type One - specific advice: how do you do it?  WHat determines your dose and your diet? - I'm a carb-counter all the way I'm afraid so won't necessrily be able to tell you the answers, but try us! Or if not, do you have a diabetic support nurse who can help?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 26, 2013)

There's a Type 1 in my Slimming World group, and at least one T1 SW member on this forum.  Works for us all.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2013)

Danilouwho said:


> Hi guys, im only asking for type 1 advise only as we all know they are completely different diseases and type 2 can loose weight alot easier. im not being rude, sorry if ive offended,
> .
> Anyways.....i cannot looose weight...  can anyone suggest anything i can do? im half tempted to start lowering my long acting to try and shift some pounds im that fed up  any help would be gratefully receieved
> Dani xxxx



The reason you can't lose weight is not enough exercise for the amount you eat. Yep it is rude saying type 2's have it easier, they certainly don't.

So your simple solution is look at the amount of food and type of food you eat plus the amount of exercise. This should be very easy for someone with type 1 diabetes who has the tools (insulin injected) to decrease as you lower your food intake and higher your exercise. If you don't understand the principles of basic insulin use then perhaps go to your diabetes team and ask them why you haven't been taught dose adjustment for normal eating.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The reason you can't lose weight is not enough exercise for the amount you eat. Yep it is rude saying type 2's have it easier, they certainly don't.
> 
> So your simple solution is look at the amount of food and type of food you eat plus the amount of exercise. This should be very easy for someone with type 1 diabetes who has the tools (insulin injected) to decrease as you lower your food intake and higher your exercise. If you don't understand the principles of basic insulin use then perhaps go to your diabetes team and ask them why you haven't been taught dose adjustment for normal eating.



I believe Dani mentioned that she has just commenced a 6-week 'Jigsaw' course prior to getting her pump, so will be learning carb counting now - hopefully this will help!


----------



## missdiet (Sep 26, 2013)

id encourage you to go and see your dietitian and get a structured meal plan with the amount of carbohydrates you need per meal/ snack allowing you to still maintain normoglycaemia but still loose weight. this will improve your carb counting skills too and equip you with better knowledge.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

It's also worth remembering that T1s can and do also get Insulin resistance - when the circumstances happen to encourage it - not exclusively but quite often, when they happen to be overweight for whatever reason that is.

That being the case, losing the weight often does reverse the resistance.

In which case if all other attempts to lose the weight fail, T1s can be prescribed Metformin which may help - which, if they can then get rid of the extra - they can drop again.


----------



## bennyg70 (Sep 26, 2013)

Im T1, Diet and exercise. Like anyone else. Set yourself a calorie intake target, and eat and exercise to try and beat it, whilst changing your mindset about the type of food you eat. Lots of greens to bulk up your meals and sensible sized portions of meat and potatoes / pastas and rice.

Im on lantus, and dont believe this effects me losing or gaining weight.

Ive gone from 15 st to 11.5 st just from changing my mind set on foods and exercise. 

Theres no easy way to do it, just commitment


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 26, 2013)

Based on what I have read from others I would say reducing carb intake (rather than calories) and increasing activity would be good strategies. 

One of insulins jobs is to transport glucose into cells so that it can be used, but I'm pretty sure its other main job is storing excess glucose as fat. So if you have high BG and circulating insulin I think it promotes fat storage (is that right?)

Conversely... Muscle contractions release a substance that removes glucose from the bloodstream directly (rather like insulin) so increased activity often means lower insulin requirements and less chance of weight gain.

FWIW I don't think injected insulin inevitably leads to weight gain, but it seems some are more susceptible to gaining weight than others. I am the same weight as I was at Dx more or less - 20-odd years ago. I did put weight on, but have been exercising more and it has disappeared.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 26, 2013)

I know I'm Type 2, but just wanted to point out that the act of exercising regularly actually 'primes' the body to help lose weight later even if the weight doesn't come off initially. So, it is always worth persevering with.

Good luck,

Andy


----------

